# Mobile Valeting Buissness



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Is this a good idea to start in this current climate?Are people willing pay more than the £3 for a carwash which you see in every town.And what do you guys do when its raining etc?cant imagine people want cars cleaned in crappy weather.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RS ROB said:


> Is this a good idea to start in this current climate?Are people willing pay more than the £3 for a carwash which you see in every town.And what do you guys do when its raining etc?cant imagine people want cars cleaned in crappy weather.


Not a great time mate no.

I got a call yesterday from a woman who wanted me to look at her mercedes (Very nice house and area).
I went there and she asked me if i could do it for a fiver :doublesho

When i said it would cost me that in fuel let alone anything else she said "Well them up the road can do it for a fiver, why are you ripping me off by quoting £60?"

She wanted a full valet plus wet vaccin of the carpets and she also asked for it to be polished :lol:

I politely let her down and drove off chuckling and had a cup of tea at my sister in laws up the road


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Not a great time mate no.
> 
> I got a call yesterday from a woman who wanted me to look at her mercedes (Very nice house and area).
> I went there and she asked me if i could do it for a fiver :doublesho
> ...


now that is taking the p155:wall:

ive had jobs in the past where people want quite a bit doing but expect to pay peanuts.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I was chatting to a guy at work saying I do a few barrow jobs.He looked shocked when I said I charge £40.Which for what is usually 10 hours is not a great rate of return.


----------



## Hondahead1991 (Feb 19, 2011)

i started up in the last few months and its really kicked off recently.. getting alot of details.. i just hope that its good weather if they dont have a garage.. if they have a garage its fine.. people do want it done for nothing but u tell them were to go and wait for someone to come along that is willing to pay up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah i've had calls asking i would do it for a £5er and that and by time you pay fual and that theres nothng in it for you i do "quick" washs for my next door nahbour for more than that


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> Yeah i've had calls asking i would do it for a £5er and that and by time you pay fual and that theres nothng in it for you i do "quick" washs for my next door nahbour for more than that


Do you wash her car as well?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

business*


----------

